# FTP ich find kein anfang - generelle sachen



## Sayo~ (16. Okt 2006)

also erst einmal ich hab die forum suche benutzt und alles was ich gefunden habe das hat mir nicht weiter geholfen
ich hab auch mit google gesucht und alles was ich da gefunden habe war auch nich das wahre 
posts á la "schau mal da Klick Mich" überseh ich einfach  :x

also ich hänge zur zeit echt :

ich hab absolut kein plan wie auch auf nen ftp server connecte und
 von da ne datei downloade .... :autsch:  :autsch: 
is ja schön das überall beschrieben wird wie man sich sachen von ner seite laden kann 
aber nirgends wie man sich explizit sachen von nem ftp server laden kann 
oder versteh ich da was absolut falsch ?  :bahnhof: 

siehe auch da >bisschen älterer thread<

wär schön wenn mir irgend wer einen anstaz geben kann 
wie ich auf einen ftp connecte und wenns geht auch ne datei loaden kann
oder wenn vll jemand den code von nem programm posten könnte das einfach nur auf nen ftp connected 
das würde mir auch schon reichen (das wäre sehr net)

für tutorials wär ich auch dankbar

sry wenn das schon oft gepostet wurde aber ich peils einfach nich   

Mfg  :shock:


----------



## thE_29 (16. Okt 2006)

Da sucht man ein bisi im Forum und schwups findet man sowas...

http://swig.stanford.edu/pub/java/javadoc/index.html

Ich glaube ca. 80% der InternetUser sollten einen Kurs belegen "Wie bediene ich Suchmaschinen"

Und noch "es gibt auch mehr als 1 Seite bei den Suchresultaten" wäre auch nicht schlecht!


Klasse lässt einfaches FTP Handling zu, ist in jedem JDK vertreten, da interne Sun Klassen!


Ein paar Leute raten ab von der Klasse, ich jedoch nicht


----------



## Sayo~ (16. Okt 2006)

ahja   :x 

1. ich hab gesucht wie gesagt aber alles was ich fand war halt trash meiner meinung nach ... :?

2. da es ne weile gedauert hat bis jemand geantwortet hat hab ich auch noch bissl gesucht und genau die seite gefunden die du mir gegeben hast

3. problem hat sich eigentlich auch schon fast gegessen duch die seite hab ich die verbindung halbwegs auf die beine gestellt 

naja trotzdem danke  :lol: 

ich mach jetzt einfach so als würden deine ersten 2 bemerkungen nich auf mich zu treffen   :noe:  :autsch: 

dann close ich mal den thread  :roll:


----------

